# Zebroides?



## nickguitar (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Can anyone tell me what type of mbuna this is. A type of zebroides maybe, possibly hybrid?

Many thanks


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks like a cobue, but not sure If it's pure or not


----------



## tuna (Nov 8, 2004)

Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, male Lab "Hongi"


----------



## nickguitar (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------

